# Brand New '09 Roubaix Elite... Good Price?



## adversary (Oct 3, 2011)

While stranded in another state because of the death of my car, I happened across an LBS & decided to kill some time looking & drooling... This shop has a 2009 Roubaix Elite X3 that has never been sold, & seldom if ever demoed. Priced at $1,999.00 I was told they will sell for less. Couldn't do anything that day, as I had to begin the lengthy search for a new car. 

Still, can't help but wonder - is that a good price? I will be buying a road bike in the next 3 weeks, and that has really caught my eye. 

Thoughts? Advice? 

Thanks for helping out a newbie. 

A


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Deal-wise, I'd say it's only ok. You could get a 2011 Tiagra equipped bike (functionally about the same as older 105) with an upgraded frame for $1800, or an Apex equipped bike for about $2000. I would probably go that way, were I you.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't think so. They should be begging you to take a 2009 bike, also sounds like they have it at or very close to original msrp which is why they still have it.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

That was a good price in 2009 for the bike. Don't stick yourself with the older 105 group and lesser carbon for $2000 in 2011/2012.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

Back in Jun of 2009, I found and purchased a new 2007 Roubaix Elite Triple for my son. I paid $1400 plus tax for the bike. If you really like the bike, I'd offer them $1500 and not much more.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

No, I don't think it's a god price for a 2009 Roubaix Elite bike.
Specialized Roubaix Elite SL2 Apex Compact - Wheel World Bike Shops - Road Bikes, Mountain Bikes, Bicycle Parts and Accessories. Parts & Bike Closeouts!


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

No, not a good price at all. $1,500 max IMHO


----------

